# Lady Liberty



## BigTurtle (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm an old hand at smoking meats but never to old to learn new techniques. I have purchased my retirement smoker. She was finished on 9-11-18 hence the name as She was born on the 17th Anniversary of 9-11. I had the hammers welded on for handles for personal reasons and as a reminder. Give a listen to Steve Earle's hammer song or Pete's Hammer. Anyway, 3 rack barn door, 4 rack rib smoker, insulated fire box, 36 inch Grill up front. I'll post more as I finish the other things I'll add to her.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 15, 2018)

Right side wood storage.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 15, 2018)

In the "box" to the right side of the wood storage area will be sinks for wash, rinse, sanitize and separate hand wash. Water supply tank and gray water tank and pump underneath.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 15, 2018)

There will be a propane Insta hot tankless water heater and up front a Bayou Classic style burner for chili or deep frying pot or........


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 15, 2018)

L.L. is strictly a stick burner smoker, grill. No propane assist for wood starting or temp maintaining.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 15, 2018)

Bayou burner not on board in this picture but tank holding strap is.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 15, 2018)

Nice looking unit. Have fun using it and don't forget to show us pics of it in action.

Chris


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 15, 2018)

Will do.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 15, 2018)

That is one fine looking rig!
You do nice work!!
Al


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 15, 2018)

I paid someone else to build it. I'm the wood fire, smoke and meat guy.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 15, 2018)

Nice smoker...  Very nice planned additions...


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 15, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Nice smoker...  Very nice planned additions...
> 
> View attachment 376210


Thx. Can't wait to get my hands on it to break it in with hickory and oak. Ribs and butts will be the first on it. Wings and brisket after that.:)


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 15, 2018)

Tender mesquite smoked brisket with just enough bite resistance.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 15, 2018)

This was Give away brisket to the neighbors.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 15, 2018)

Pulled pork sandwich.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 15, 2018)

Sorry that I committed the offense of posting this in the wrong section.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 28, 2018)

Tomorrow I will go pick up Lady Liberty. I am beside myself with happiness. I love to cook. I was robbed of my  successful brick and mortar BBQ joint by an ex and a bitter divorce but I am stronger. I am good at what I do but the good folks in these pages are very insightful and informative. This is quite a bit of personal stuff but important to me and I'll only include it once.  I lost my younger brother to colon cancer in June so I implore you to get your testing done. We, he and I, have labored our lives away because that's what we were raised to do. Not at what we loved but at what pays the bills. Food is my passion. Pleasing others is rewarding. You folks feel the same way I'm sure from reading your posts.  Steve Earle has a song about "Laying the Hammer Down" and my brother never got to do that. So my door "handles" are in remembrance of his hard work ( and mine). A labor of love is not labor at all. Thx for allowing me into these pages and for listening. Enlarge the pic and you will see the hammers welded to the doors for handles.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 28, 2018)

Whooeeee!!!  Nice rig.!
Gary


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 28, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Whooeeee!!!  Nice rig.!
> Gary


Thx Gary. If you knew me personally you would say that I deserve this. Its been a long road back.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 28, 2018)

More pictures tomorrow if I haven't gone and lost my mind with happiness.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 29, 2018)

3 foot by 5 foot three shelf barn door smoker. That's a lot of room for meat.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 29, 2018)

Left front is a 48 inch charcoal two shelf grill.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 29, 2018)

Four rack rib box and insulated fire box with H-D fire grate.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 29, 2018)

The hammers were at my request.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 29, 2018)

Right side is wood storage and cooler area. Front box will be 4 sinks with hot water.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 29, 2018)

Bayou Classic up front. I am blessed to be able to have this to use and it's paid for and all mine now.


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 29, 2018)

Wow!  Nice trailer smoker!


----------



## BigTurtle (Oct 20, 2018)

Smoked bacon Mac n cheese today.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 20, 2018)

Looks good. I don't even need my glasses to see that one.

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 20, 2018)

My gosh that looks good . Nice job .


----------



## BigTurtle (Oct 21, 2018)

Can't go wrong with bacon added. I used French fried onions for the topping.


----------



## phatbac (Oct 22, 2018)

She is ....just wow... she is a helluva smoker!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2018)

That is One Beautiful Rig!!!:)
Can't wait to see it in action !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## BigTurtle (Oct 24, 2018)

Well Thank you. Friday into Saturday I'll be smoking meats on her the first time. Spare ribs, a few butts and the Mac n cheese and a favorite dish of mine yet to be named.


----------



## BigTurtle (Oct 24, 2018)

Once I get my LLC formed and protect myself and public name I will pay for a lifetime membership here.


----------



## BigTurtle (Oct 28, 2018)

Well, I fired up Lady Liberty yesterday and put meats on for the first time. While folks seemed happy, for me it's a work in progress. I now know how long it takes to bring this behemoth up to operating temperature. I now know how the different sections cook. For the first outing I guess it was ok. It's always best to cook for neighbors and friends first because while they are appreciative they are generally truthful in their opinions and that's what the intent was. I got sooo busy that I didn't take many pics and thanks very much to Yetavon on this forum as his presence and assistance at just the right time made it easier on me. He provided another set of hands at just the right moments and was a great new acquaintance to boot. I've discussed a small gathering of the same group to do a little seafood next go around. Smoked salmon, oysters, clams, crab cakes and hushpuppies. Perhaps Yetavon can tell y'all about his wife's jalapeno poppers wrapped in prosciutto which disappeared quickly.


----------



## BigTurtle (Oct 28, 2018)

Perfect Draft blower system with thermocouple probe was invaluable in maintaining the cooker temps. Money well spent because it takes a lot off my mind. Set it and forget it, just load wood as needed. Adjusting the flues to balance the heat and smoke flow will be an ongoing learning " the machine" characteristics along with wood choices.


----------



## BigTurtle (Oct 28, 2018)

Life in the mountains is Cooking, a good fire pit, home made Sangria and chickens running about. Neighbors brought all sorts of stuff from the poppers to cakes, cobbler, loaded tater salad, beans, and the Sangria. The only item off the smoker with no leftovers was smoked Mac n cheese. I did make a bunch of St. Louis style ribs, more than needed really with all the other food.


----------



## BigTurtle (Oct 28, 2018)

Pinchos before. Never got an after picture. Pork tenderloin and bacon marinated in olive oil, fresh garlic, one packet of Sazon, Ras Al Hanout spice and a bit of lemon juice overnight. Smoked and served with fresh lemon wedges to squeeze the juice on them before eating them. Nice contrast in flavors.


----------



## BigTurtle (Oct 28, 2018)

Last pic before I get into trouble with moderators. Naan bread with pesto sauce "pizza", fresh mozzarella pearls, smoke chicken and bacon. Quartered for ease.


----------



## yetavon (Oct 28, 2018)

Your more than welcome, and looking forward to helping again. You have an awesome piece of equipment there, Cant wait till you get your add ons completed. We had a great time for sure, great food, great company. 
Cant thank BT enough for inviting us to join in.


----------



## yetavon (Oct 28, 2018)

The wife came across some Prosciutto on sale on day and thought it would work for Poppers.... 
Well havent used bacon since. smaller peppers/ grown at home, halved, garlic herb cream cheese, 
wrap with Prosciutto, no toothpicks needed. Nice thin crisp and no grease.


----------



## BigTurtle (Jun 17, 2019)

I've been busy since the NC round up. Finally got the sinks and tanks installed. Hope y'all are well.


----------



## phatbac (Jun 17, 2019)

awesome! I had so much fun meeting everyone and lady liberty put out some great food! thanks for letting me grill on her!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## weev (Jun 17, 2019)

awesome rig


----------



## yetavon (Jun 17, 2019)

Looking good.... Got to get up with you sometime soon.


----------



## weev (Jun 17, 2019)

Does the draft blower work good on your rig I have been thinking about getting one for mine


----------

